# List what you have had so far today? ( FOOD )



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

hi guys lets see what we have eaten today so far..

breakfast 7:30 75 oat scoop of whey 2 whole eggs 4 whites

9am train legs

Post workout one scoop of syntha 6 one scoop of whey mixed.

12:00 lunch sane as breakfast. fancied some hot oats

3pm 200g chicken breast 2 wholemeal toast.

that's it so far and plenty of water .. 3 cups of coffee as well.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

anyone ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ive eaten SH*TE today :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

FUMING with myself, full of a cold and miserable but fu*k me am l gonna hit it hard tomorow :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

3 packs of crisps, 2 choccy bars, 2 cups of tea, 2 chicago town pizzas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Breakfact - 5 large whole eggs, 1 egg white, 1 low fat yoghurt & an apple immediately upon waking up 

2nd meal i am just yamming now. 1 can of tuna, 1 small orange, few nuts for after.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Five-O said:


> 3 packs of crisps, 2 choccy bars, 2 cups of tea, 2 chicago town pizzas.


 :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Breakfact - 5 large whole eggs, 1 egg white, 1 low fat yoghurt & an apple immediately upon waking up
> 
> 2nd meal i am just yamming now. 1 can of tuna, 1 small orange, few nuts for after.


how comes ? what time woke up ? lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

3 tins of tuna

2 pints of milk

2 slices of wholemeal toast

2 bowls of cornflakes

2 cnp pro-mass shakes

Afew sly dips into the tin of roses

Just about to have a cheat meal of sausage rolls,chips,bacon and eggs:lol:

Plus whatever i have later!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

sizar said:


> how comes ? what time woke up ? lol


About 1.15/1.30. Tbfh this tuna isn't going down well, already drunk about 1.5 litres of water trying to get it down :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Have been rubbish....

Fresh home made bread and butter and a protein shake for breakfast

Cup of tea

Tooth stared giving me gyp after gym, then;

Cup of tea and mince pie

Satsuma

I'm about to eat some cottage cheese (cos it's soft grrr), then tonight is allegedly pizza night though I'd better have a small one, and something easy to chew lol I currently have The Fear of Chicken.....

Saturday is cheat night though, but today I'm slacking....


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> 3 tins of tuna
> 
> 2 pints of milk
> 
> ...


nice lots of food right there mate. good stuff


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

3am 100g oats with Whey & Banana (Vit's, mins, oils & meds)

4.45 Cream cheese on wholemeal and fruit salad.

6.45am. Steak (Nibbles on the go at work)

9am Chicken, potatoes and lots of veggies

11.30 60g oats & whey.

Pre workout Pills and Drink

Leg work out, Vomit, MAN UP & Finish off work out.

Whey, pills and post work out drink

3am Steak, Veg and potatoes

Now off for 6 egg whites and 2 whole on Wholemeal with Olive oil.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

6 whole eggs - 3 egg whites

usn isolate shake 5 grams fish oil

250 chicken - 80 grams brocolli - 2 eggs

just about to have my other shake

eating clean christmas day aswell  hate chrimbo dinner


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

*Meal 1*

4 Slices Kingsmill 50/50

App 65g Scot Mat Cheddar

50g Extreme Whey

Extreme Nutribar (later)

Totals:	95.0	107.6	35.6	1130.9	1.46	3.65

*Meal 2*

3 Iceland Eggs

50g Extreme Nutrition Pro 6

2 Iceland Waffles

Extreme Nutribar (later)

Totals:	92.4	65.2	45.9	1044.0	0.70	1.75

*Meal 2 - So Far*

50g Extreme Nutrition Pro 6	38.9	3.0	3.1	196.0	0.10

Not the best so far, but its working and I am having a lazy day :thumbup1:

Was late getting up hence low foodage so far, and no chicken defrosted, I'll switch over to that later - deep fried in spicy batter yum:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

oh, the numbers ar P/C/F/Cal/Sodium/Salt equiv, in that order.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

12:00: 1 scoop whey, 100g oats, 50g raisins, 4 whole eggs.

14:00: 100g rice, 200g chicken breast.

16:00: 100g rice cakes, 2 scoops whey.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmm.... i woke up had some BCAA's then went and did 1 hour of stepmill came home had eggs, raw unprocessed chocolate (one of the best anti-oxidants available, does not taste great but 1 tsp has 5f 1c 1p, its very healthy) some broccoli, lots of water, tons of supps including supergreens, now having a cup of tea.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

*0900*

100g oats

2 scoops of whey protein

banana

Multi vits

Glucosamine

Omega 3, 6, 9 caps

*1100*

200g chicken breast

75g wholemeal pasta

80g broccoli

1 tbsp Udo's oil

2 tbsp Nando's hot sauce

*1300*

200g chicken breast

75g wholemeal pasta

80g spinach

1 tbsp Udo's oil

2 tbsp Nando's hot sauce

*1500*

6 medium eggs

Apple


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Damn, you guys all eat so much better than me (well except con :lol: ), making me feel bad now


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Damn, you guys all eat so much better than me (well except con :lol: ), making me feel bad now


:laugh: Its only coming up to mid-day i do have another 5 meals coming up:whistling:


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

meal1

bowl of muesli with milk and 2 scoops of 90+ protein

meal2

2 bacon baps(3 slices of trimmed bacon) green tea and 2 scoop 90+protein

meal 3

venison burger in bap with cheese and 2 half baked potato topped with cheese and bacon

chinese in a hour or so

then leftovers about 9 ish

then another shake before bed

first time ever wrote out diet this is a very dirty day though


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> 6 whole eggs - 3 egg whites
> 
> usn isolate shake 5 grams fish oil
> 
> ...


hardly any carb how comes ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

sizar said:


> hardly any carb how comes ?


Ketogenic diet.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

A cup of tea, 3 custard creams and a bowl of oats. Got up at 2pm :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

why tho his shreaded from the pics i have seen lol.. i like being lean but i find it losing muscle when i go zero carb unless you have some good fat on you to shed.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

*1700*

200g tuna steak

75g wholemeal basmati rice

80g cauliflower

1 tbsp Udo's oil

2 tbsp Nando's hot sauce


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Today is one of the only days I'll drink alcohol all year, so plenty of spiced rum. Having a roast slab of pork, 'taters, broccolli and bread for din dins.

This morning was spent eating well - half a chicken and 3 apples, oats for breakies. Since 12pm, I've had 3 HUGE home made mince pies, rum, a chicken baguette, half a Divine dark chocolate advent calendar (since I forgot to eat it for the last two weeks..) and err... rum.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Brandl said:


> *1700*
> 
> 200g tuna steak
> 
> ...


nice meal mate.. i had a nap since my last meal .. i might have some cod or salmon .. what you think .... or tuna steak


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

1pm

3 scoops of weight gainer

4 fish oils, multivit, zinc, 3 kre alkyln, 2 rhodiola, 1 acidophillus, vit c

Train

Bcaa/amino blend

PWO

Bcaa/amino blend

Homemade lentil/bean soup x2 brown bread

4 fishoils, vit c

Homemade apple pie & custard

(in 1/2 hour) pro 6


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

sizar said:


> nice meal mate.. i had a nap since my last meal .. i might have some cod or salmon .. what you think .... or tuna steak


I would go for the tuna or salmon. Either would be nice drizzled with some lime juice & evoo!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Brandl said:


> I would go for the tuna or salmon. Either would be nice drizzled with some lime juice & evoo!


i'll grill my salmon 2 fillets .. what shall i have with it .. brocoli or salad.. (avoiding carb in the last few meals .. )


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Works do last night so a bit more random than usual:

10am

250g quark, few spoonfuls strawberry yogurt, the last of strawberry crunch cereal (bit like granola)

10.30am

6 birds eye omega 3 fish fingers

1 garlic/corriander nan bread

white bread bun buttered

sweetcorn

tomato sauce

3 sqaures of cadburys dairy milk

5pm

1 scoop choc whey, 1 scoop choc/caramel muscle milk, 1 scoop cookies/cream whey

25-50g oats

2 rye bread things with nutella

handful of macadamia/brazil nuts

teaspoonful of peanut butter

sauasges/bacon/black pudding/mixed veg all in oven later tonight probably :thumbup1:


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

meal 1: 100g oats 2 scoops whey

meal 2: 250g lean steak mince, 300g baked spud

meal 3: 250g chicken, 50g rice with 2 tablespoons EVOO

train

meal 4 (PWO shake) 2 scoops pro recover, 1 scoop whey

still to go...

meal 5: 250g turkey, 50g rice with 2 tablespoons EVOO

meal 6: 2 scoops whey, 50g cashew nuts


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

sizar said:


> i'll grill my salmon 2 fillets .. what shall i have with it .. brocoli or salad.. (avoiding carb in the last few meals .. )


I microwave my salmon fillets for 2.5 minutes on full power. Cooks 200g fillets perfectly. Erm? Salad.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Brandl said:


> I microwave my salmon fillets for 2.5 minutes on full power. Cooks 200g fillets perfectly. Erm? Salad.


Yeah mine has got fish setting it puts it to 3 mins .. 900W power .. comes out perfect but i like grill most of the time .. ..


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

sizar said:


> Yeah mine has got fish setting it puts it to 3 mins .. 900W power .. comes out perfect but i like grill most of the time .. ..


Cool. Hope it tastes good.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

*1900*

Large chicken shish kebab

Cabbage

Onion

Chilli sauce

Garlic sauce


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just been out for a Greek meal and my Mrs said she fancied a "stifardo" l'm thinking yeah baby then realised it was a beef dish.......

Devo'd to say the least....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

*2100*

2 scoops of whey protein

Banana


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

*2100*

500g raw wieght of chicken breast cut into strips, done in spicy batter, and deep fried 

Never go to KFC again, delicious :lol:

Thats how I roll on a diet


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

had a nap and woke up again 2 scoop of whey cookie cream


----------



## Mwaite1985 (Jul 24, 2009)

Porridge

5 egg scrambled egg

Shake with Udo's oil

Sirlon steak with sweet potato mash and cheese.

Chicken curry with brown rice.

6 rice crackers with cheese and peanut butter.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

6.30: CNP Pro flapjack, pint of semi skimmed milk

8.30: Pastrami and cheese sandwich (wholegrain bread)

11.00: Reflex instant mass

13.30: 75g rice, 100g minced beef, peppers and onions.

15.00: 2 slices wholegrain bread (toasted), 50g natty peanut butter

16.00: Reflex instant mass

18.30: 2 chicken breasts, 75g pasta, tomato and chilli sauce

20.30: 1st can of heineken

21.05: 2nd can of heineken

My cheat 4/5 hours tonight. A cheat meal is not enough cheating and a cheat day is too much. I'll have 3/4 beers tonight and maybe a semi-cheaty snack later. Quite fancy a sausage and cheese baguette at the minute. :beer:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Mwaite1985 said:


> Porridge
> 
> 5 egg scrambled egg
> 
> ...


your last meal .. you have carb ? rice crackers ?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> 6.30: CNP Pro flapjack, pint of semi skimmed milk
> 
> 8.30: Pastrami and cheese sandwich (wholegrain bread)
> 
> ...


how many calories is all that ? is everyone here seems to be eating like 4000 calories lol or something ?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

100g oats, apple, 60g protein blend, 2 subway cookies

100g oats, apple, 60g protein blend

large sweet potato, 250-300g lean mince in bolognase

100g oats, 15ml walnut oil, 200chicken, pineapple

200g chicken, potatoes, veg

Will have 60g protein in blend, CNP protein bar and 20g peanut butter before hitting the sack. Maybe a glass of whole milk as well.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

21:30

bacon and melted cheese toasty hmmmmm


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

50g protein shake, 200g granola, 6 reeses cups

200g chicken, 4 slices wholemeal bread

italian meat platter with ciabatta

double chickem breast stuffed with mozzarella and wrapped in parma ham

profiteroles covered in choclate sauce

150g ham, 4 rice cakes and a cinnamon and raison bagel

half a large pizza, 2 sausage roll, 2 ham sandwiches and a bag of onion rings,

50g protein shake, 4 slices wholemeal bread

as you may have noticed today is my cheat day and this list will grow in the next few hours.


----------



## Mwaite1985 (Jul 24, 2009)

That was not all in order, had the rice cracker around 3. I just forgot I had them so they went at the end.

Matt


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

sizar said:


> how many calories is all that ? is everyone here seems to be eating like 4000 calories lol or something ?


Too be honest i'm not too sure. I'd say around 3500. Still adjusting to the "eat like a bodybuilder" thing. I really have to remind myself and force myself to eat.

7 months ago my diet was shocking. I was probably only eating about 1800 calories a day and most of them were late in the day. Large evening meal around 7.00pm. I was running on coffee and ****.

Joined the gym, joined up on here and stated training. Never looked back.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Brandl said:


> *0900*
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> ...





Brandl said:


> *1700*
> 
> 200g tuna steak
> 
> ...





Brandl said:


> *1900*
> 
> Large chicken shish kebab
> 
> ...





Brandl said:


> *2100*
> 
> 2 scoops of whey protein
> 
> Banana


I must say, I've ate pretty well today!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Too be honest i'm not too sure. I'd say around 3500. Still adjusting to the "eat like a bodybuilder" thing. I really have to remind myself and force myself to eat.
> 
> 7 months ago my diet was shocking. I was probably only eating about 1800 calories a day and most of them were late in the day. Large evening meal around 7.00pm. I was running on coffee and ****.
> 
> Joined the gym, joined up on here and stated training. Never looked back.


that's good man. what you weight ? are you adding size or maintaining at the mo ?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

updated i just had CNP PRO XS BAR CHEWY PEANUT BUTTER. . .


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

sizar said:


> that's good man. what you weight ? are you adding size or maintaining at the mo ?


I weight 12st 2lbs now. Trying desperately to gain some size. I was 10st 10 lbs 7 months ago.

I don't want to go too mad on the calories or I will just be gaining fat and not muscle. Last month my weight stayed the same so i'll put in more calories this month.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I weight 12st 2lbs now. Trying desperately to gain some size. I was 10st 10 lbs 7 months ago.
> 
> I don't want to go too mad on the calories or I will just be gaining fat and not muscle. Last month my weight stayed the same so i'll put in more calories this month.


Yeah exactly there is no point of gaining alot as it be more fat than muscle

slow steady gain is better.


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

Meal 1: Whey choc mint protein shake, bowl of oats, cereal bar

Meal 2: rice and chicken with sauce

Meal 3: rice and chicken with sauce

Meal 4: Whey choc mint Protein shake

Meal 5: Cheat meal fish and chips

Meal 6: rice pudding and whey choc mint protein shake

Still hungry though. worked out legs todya and that always makes me hugnry for rest of the day.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

2005neillife said:


> Meal 1: Whey choc mint protein shake, bowl of oats, cereal bar
> 
> Meal 2: rice and chicken with sauce
> 
> ...


omg i'm exactly the same .. i dun legs today and i been starving all day i can't stop my self from thinking of food .. legs takes alot out of you i think that's why ? i'm even like it the day after .. recovering from leg session .


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

sizar said:


> omg i'm exactly the same .. i dun legs today and i been starving all day i can't stop my self from thinking of food .. legs takes alot out of you i think that's why ? i'm even like it the day after .. recovering from leg session .


Yep ill be eating all day tomorrow aswell. :thumb:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

just had an 200g chicken and 200g egg noodles, now feeling very ill and bloated and about to heads into town. great! lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

egg on toast, fudge, egg and bacon toasty, sausage roll, toblerone, ham and cheese butty, crisps, pizza and chips, more fudge, more crisps, pate and crackers, vodka


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Kezz said:


> egg on toast, fudge, egg and bacon toasty, sausage roll, toblerone, ham and cheese butty, crisps, pizza and chips, more fudge, more crisps, pate and crackers, vodka


is that a joke or something ?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

no why??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

sizar said:


> is that a joke or something ?


 when i go walking in the mountains i eat utter crap, high calorie sh1t, did around 10 miles today hard slog, believe me all you want to eat id stuff like that!!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

just had a pack of big prawns, 190g or so.

in batter

deep fried (Im Scottish FFS, we deep fry salad up here)


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

11.45am

3 scoops whey/casein blend (choc + choc/caramel + cookes/cream)

50g peanut butter

4 slices whole meal toast (1 butter, 1 PB, 1 nutella, 1 pb/nutella)

small homemade flapjack

then slept most the day as no heating so was warmer to be in bed

random:

small homemade flapjack

2 squares diary milk

4 spoonfuls yogurt

can of dr pepper zero

All my water tastes very chemically? Putting it down to zopiclone? it's the only variant last night to casue it. anyway not very good day for eating need to get back on track.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

4 pieces of cheese on toast

13.5" dominos pizza

4 dominos cookies

2 litres water

Magnum ice cream

1.25l fanta


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

had 5 eggs and two slices of wholemeal bread finished that for 1.30

had a shake with 2 scoops whey cup of oats and 3 table spoons of olive oil at 4.00

in 40 min il be having chicken with rice & beans. (dam i want it now tho)


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> had 5 eggs and two slices of wholemeal bread finished that for 1.30
> 
> had a shake with 2 scoops whey cup of oats and 3 table spoons of olive oil at 4.00
> 
> in 40 min il be having chicken with rice & beans. (dam i want it now tho)


**** it im having the chicken now.


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Very naughty today, I was stuck at home because of the snow and I only had 1 toast with peanut butter at home. I managed to get a 4x4 cab to take me in to town and ate an american hot pizza and a side salad. Went shopping so tonight its salmon, green beans and salad. No alcohol at all in 2 days.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

some interesting combinations here .. taking tips .. interesting seeing different food in others diet .. apart from rice chicken .. rice chicken X 100 lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

wouldnt take tips from mine m8


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> wouldnt take tips from mine m8


i be good and i won't go byyyy my craving lol ..


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

ok mine has been ****e today but its my crap food day

breaksy 50g ready break one scoop of protein with semi skimmed milk

meal 2 80g tuna and steamed veg pack

meal 3 tuna toastie with marmite and one slice of low cal processed cheese square on wholemeal bread

meal 4 25g wholemeal rice 100g chicken 1 tbs of extra virgin olive oil

meal 5 steamed veg pack 25g mushroom rice (pac ket stuff) kids had the rest and 80g tuna 1tbs extra virgin oil

Meal 6 steamed veg pack 2 roastie spuds(very small) and white chicken off the bone about 100g and a piece of chocloate cake for afters yum yum lol

Last will be a protein shake before bed


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

7.00 usn anabolic shake,banana

8.00 oats+raisons, 8 eggs 7 whites 1 yoke,peanut butter banana,smothie

10.00 10 scramble eggs whites 2 slices nimbles bread

12.30 large chicken brest,2jacket spuds

2.30 beef stew plenty broccli

5.30 beef stew plenty broccli

7.00 cnp pro dessert (lovely)

8.00 500g cottage cheese with jam/peanut butter

1-more meal to go:thumb:


----------

